# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Embalses en tiempo real

## dieterlumpem

¿Ha desaparecido por algún motivo el control que se llevaba de los embalses en tiempo real? Lo cierto es que estaba bien y daba alegria verlos subir después de una buena llovida ¿no?

----------


## juanlo

Eso parece. Quizas el administrador sepa algo.
Es verdad que estaba bien pues no había que esperar una semana para ver su evolución.

----------


## Embalses

El sistema sigue funcionando pero el Ministerio hace dias que dejo de actualizar los datos, en cuanto vuelva a hacerlo de forma automatica apareceran de nuevo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Xuquer

Pues ya funciona y ya hay datos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

aaaayyyy la "infromática" estaaaaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## odiseo2001

Me he fijado que en la cuenca del Guadalquivir siguen sin aparecer datos en tiempo real. Puede ser una de las consecuencias de que la Junta de Andalucía haya tomado el control de la cuenca? Puede ser una medida para ocultar a los ciudadanos la gestión que van a hacer del agua? En la página de la Confederación Hidfrográfica del Guadalquivir, antes daban en pdf los archivos resumen de estado y evolución de embalses, también con datos de agua desembalsada de cada uno... desde mediados de enero dejaron de aparecer. 

Los que vivimos cerca del Guadalquivir y conocíamos las gestión de la cuenca, y somos de la opinión de que el agua es de todos, hemos visto muy bien la gestión hecha desde el Ministerio... Creo que definitivamete vamos a peor...

Alguien puede dar una respuesta a porqué no aparecen los datos del guadalquivir en tiempo real?

Gracias.

----------


## Rafa

> Me he fijado que en la cuenca del Guadalquivir siguen sin aparecer datos en tiempo real. Puede ser una de las consecuencias de que la Junta de Andalucía haya tomado el control de la cuenca? Puede ser una medida para ocultar a los ciudadanos la gestión que van a hacer del agua? En la página de la Confederación Hidfrográfica del Guadalquivir, antes daban en pdf los archivos resumen de estado y evolución de embalses, también con datos de agua desembalsada de cada uno... desde mediados de enero dejaron de aparecer. 
> 
> Los que vivimos cerca del Guadalquivir y conocíamos las gestión de la cuenca, y somos de la opinión de que el agua es de todos, hemos visto muy bien la gestión hecha desde el Ministerio... Creo que definitivamete vamos a peor...
> 
> Alguien puede dar una respuesta a porqué no aparecen los datos del guadalquivir en tiempo real?
> 
> Gracias.



Tambien te paso el enlace para que te hagas usuario y asi podras seguir a tiempo real lo que pasa en la Cuenca del Guadalquivir Andaluz 

http://saih.chguadalquivir.es/login.asp

Aqui tienes los datos de los Pantanos de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua que es la dueña del Guadalquivir en Andalucia. 

http://saih.chguadalquivir.es/Inform...n_Embalses.pdf

 :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

Aquí también se pudeden ver los partes diarios de los embalses andaluces.
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...balses_al_dia/

----------


## odiseo2001

Muchas gracias, Rafael, por la información. Ya veo que tú parece que has tenido más suerte al encontrar esta página web. Yo no sabía de su existencia...  Me alegro de que se pueda seguir consultando esta información... Pero porqué no aparece en ésta? Molestaba a alguien? Acaso para que queda más claro de que el agua del Guadalquivir es sólo andaluza, hay que poner su información diaria (que no tiempo real) SÓLO en una página web de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua?
Acaso es mejor tener 17 páginas web con 17 criterios para poder consultar esta información a nivel estatal? 
Por cierto, creo que la información de la gestión del agua embalsada que ofrecía la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, (y sigue ofreciendo para los pantanos bajo su control) es mucho más amplia y más transparente, entre otros datos que dan aparece el agua que entra, el agua que se evapora... y un desglose mucho más técnico de la gestión... eso es transparencia...

Por todo lo dicho y más, definitivamente...vamos a peor.

----------


## crestiksa

Bueno ante todo saludos por este lugar que creo que me va enganchando, pregunta de novato
Con por ejemplo el legend puedo conectarlo al portatil y en ruta con coche ir en tiempo real ver todo.

gracias, un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> Bueno ante todo saludos por este lugar que creo que me va enganchando, pregunta de novato
> Con por ejemplo el legend puedo conectarlo al portatil y en ruta con coche ir en tiempo real ver todo.
> 
> gracias, un saludo


Bienvenido  :Wink: 

A tu pregunta :  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

